# Phragmipedium Fritz Schomburg ( besseae x kovachii )



## vandacee (Jan 15, 2021)

Phragmipedium Fritz Schomburg ( besseae x kovachii )


----------



## Paphluvr (Jan 15, 2021)

Very nice flower. How large does the plant get?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2021)

I don't see the bloom.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 15, 2021)

Nice color


----------



## tenman (Jan 15, 2021)

Great color! Nice and purple!


----------



## vandacee (Jan 16, 2021)

Paphluvr said:


> Very nice flower. How large does the plant get?


30 cm high and 40 cm wide


----------



## Just1more (Jan 16, 2021)

Beautiful color!!!


----------



## musa (Jan 17, 2021)

Still my favorite!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2021)

Still not seeing photo. ??


----------



## blondie (Jan 20, 2021)

Very nice


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Feb 9, 2021)

Beautiful colours.


----------



## KateL (Feb 10, 2021)

You captured that awesome velvety texture. Very nice!


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 10, 2021)

Great flower, but does anyone understand why we see these white halos on these kovachii hybrids? I don't see it on either parent. Mike


----------



## KateL (Feb 10, 2021)

orchid527 said:


> Great flower, but does anyone understand why we see these white halos on these kovachii hybrids? I don't see it on either parent. Mike


No understanding - but my wild-a-- guess would be that they result from a mismatch of the color genes.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 10, 2021)

Maybe its from the yellow "halo" from bessae?


----------



## e-spice (Feb 10, 2021)

A very nice one.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 10, 2021)

That Fritz is more purple...I like it.


----------

